# A little direction help need?



## kc8qpu (Sep 15, 2013)

So I have a 2011 1.4 turbo Cruze and finally my warranty is now up on it. So I am wanting to upgrade some. First I am sure I will want to upgrade the intake to some type of cold air.. Am I wrong in assuming the K&N is one of the better ones??? If not then which system should be looking at? Again I am just looking for some improved performance. Not going to take it to any track.. Also what are some of the better engine tunes out there??? I am sure I could spend hours on here reading and reading post after post. But sometimes its like walking around in circles. I don't even know where to start. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, can get many opinions on this subject, here's mine.

Take that money and put it in the bank to save up for a new one. Any performance gains redefine the definition of insignificant, just wasting your hard earned money.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

About the only real performance gain is with an after-market tune. Take a look at www.badnewsracing.net and News - TRIFECTA - Home - WOT-Tuning.com for information on performance tunes. My understanding is these tunes also improve the car's shifting.


----------



## Neo122 (Mar 19, 2015)

The K&N cold air intake does give you a noticeable increase in power. In addition upgrading the exhaust will also help the engine breath and give you more power. Those two upgrades with a Trifecta tune will give you a lot more power. Given the size of the Cruze every little bit of HP is very noticeable. On the comment of it a waste of money to invest in upgrades, I will have to strongly argue. I have only spent about $2000 in upgrades on my Cruze. That added to the $25 K for the car is impressive for a 200+ WHP compact. You can't buy any new car from a dealer for anywhere near the same price. Plus it's a lot of fun working on the Cruzes!


----------



## kc8qpu (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Well I know everyone has their opinions. The simple fact is I bought the car, like it, and paid it off. Not sure why I would want to buy a new one just to wait for the warranty to expire again. But to each his own. Wish I had his money so I could do what he suggests? I just wasn't sure on the tunes if there was one specific one that is better or worse. Wasn't sure if there were any to stay away from? Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

K&N cold air intakes don't give any increase in power in our engine. Our drive-trains are torque managed. By this I mean the ECU has maximum torque values for each gear and engine speed and will only produce enough HP to meet that goal and then only if needed to maintain speed or accelerate based on throttle position.


----------



## Ape88z (Apr 9, 2015)

obermd said:


> K&N cold air intakes don't give any increase in power in our engine. Our drive-trains are torque managed. By this I mean the ECU has maximum torque values for each gear and engine speed and will only produce enough HP to meet that goal and then only if needed to maintain speed or accelerate based on throttle position.



He's right I've noticed this very early. the only way to actually feel your upgrades through out the entire drive line. you'd have to turn traction control off and i suggest using the manual mode to control your shifts.
because its torque managed the automatic will be kind off unpredictable when gassing it.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

First. Get a tune. It'll probably make you surprisingly happy with your car. 

With correct tuning, exhaust and intake upgrades can add power, but what most people feel in "noticeable increases" is just a change in throttle response and possibly an initial trickery of the ecu from changing position and flow turbulence over the maf. 

If you're also looking for noises, intake gets the blow off sound, turbo back exhaust adds spooling noise. Before blowing madd bucks on any exhaust, try deleting the muffler. Its a subtle sound that is about as close to European as I think we can get.


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

kc8qpu said:


> So I have a 2011 1.4 turbo Cruze and finally my warranty is now up on it. So I am wanting to upgrade some. First I am sure I will want to upgrade the intake to some type of cold air.. Am I wrong in assuming the K&N is one of the better ones??? If not then which system should be looking at? Again I am just looking for some improved performance. Not going to take it to any track.. Also what are some of the better engine tunes out there??? I am sure I could spend hours on here reading and reading post after post. But sometimes its like walking around in circles. I don't even know where to start. Thanks.
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris,

Nice to see another Ham Cruzer on the forums. If you want advice, I wouldn't waste my money on anything to try to make your car faster. Save you money for another dual-bander and pop some holes in the trunk lid for antennas!! Maybe an HF rig? If you just can't live without modding your Cruze, I would beef up the brakes first. Then better tires. Maybe suspension? Then audio system. If you want to go faster, get a different car. Like a Camaro? 

Matt
KB9YOJ


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

From what I've seen & heard the intake doesn't do much more than provide a little extra turbo noise. You best bang for the buck mod for some performance is a Tune! I've heard nothing but good things about BNR and their tunes and customer service. I personally jumped the tune wagon before researching thoroughly and bought a trifecta tune. It's a very noticeable difference and well worth the money, IMO. Also, you can get better fuel economy if you can keep your foot off of the floorboard! Lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gonna go down the middle and say Tune and delete the hideous muffler that you can see from behind the car on non RS models. Tune is most important upgrade as the car will try and cancel out mods performed to the car. Intakes come and go for sale all the time as they lower MPG from the user flooring it more to hear the turbo suck and blow and eventually get tired of hearing it.


----------

